# VERTICAL sash window



## mentaliss (Oct 23, 2012)

..the standard fit one in between drivers door and Habitation door
does anyone know where I can get one


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

It will be made by Seitz / Dometic - possibly an S4.

Readily available online in a wide range of sizes eg:
http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/de...4 Sliding windows&searchcriteria=entire store


----------



## mentaliss (Oct 23, 2012)

Addie said:


> It will be made by Seitz / Dometic - possibly an S4.
> 
> Readily available online in a wide range of sizes eg:
> http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/de...4 Sliding windows&searchcriteria=entire store


 Done that, Seitz basically denied they made such a window but my Rapido 746 has got such a window ( Dometic) who own Seitz as well as original fit to Chausson's :roll:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Looks like a horizontal one fitted vertically rather than a vertical specific unit.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Have you considered its just an S4 window mounted vertically rather than horizontally? Looking at the images, I am certain that is what they've done - especially given the blinds close left to right rather than top to bottom!


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

Its certainly a standard window and as said just fitted vertically, but a new one may have a different colour frame.
Available from many places including Magnums at Grimsby

Mike


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

mentaliss said:


> Addie said:
> 
> 
> > It will be made by Seitz / Dometic - possibly an S4.
> ...


What is the part number on the window. It is normally a small labelwith the type e.g. S3, S4 etc and the number.
If you have that and the size then you could ask Wokingham motor homes to get the Rapido part number and price. you always have that option in any event. I found them helpful and quick when I wanted a Rapido part recently.

My Rapido has a large roof window made by Dometic and they only supply that model to motorhome manufacturers and not too the trade. Perhaps yours is also a special?
Incidentally I had a Chausson that was fitted with S6 windows and they are also only sold to manufacturers. I had to get an S4 which had a slightly different trim colour.


----------



## mentaliss (Oct 23, 2012)

Addie said:


> Have you considered its just an S4 window mounted vertically rather than horizontally? Looking at the images, I am certain that is what they've done - especially given the blinds close left to right rather than top to bottom!


 Of course I have, and I put it to a major supplier of such who rang Dometic , they said the S4 window would leak if it was mounted vertically .... :roll:


----------



## mentaliss (Oct 23, 2012)

rayc said:


> mentaliss said:
> 
> 
> > Addie said:
> ...


 ____________________________________________
No its not a special window Rapido have been manufacturing several MH's with this window as a standard fit for years... yes your right I could go to Wokingham and order it as a replacement window But 30-40% more expensive


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

mentaliss said:


> rayc said:
> 
> 
> > mentaliss said:
> ...


so what is the type / part number


----------



## mentaliss (Oct 23, 2012)

rayc said:


> mentaliss said:
> 
> 
> > rayc said:
> ...


 ___________________________________________________

Dometic exite V-X/B EI 43R-001748
ock s/q/ PMMA
AGD 50 900x0450F

that's all the info' of the window


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

mentaliss said:


> rayc said:
> 
> 
> > mentaliss said:
> ...


Attached is a link to a German site talking about this window. My laptop translates it automatically and some strange phraseology but the last post says it is type Seitz type B5.
quote;
"Have now received a feedback from Karmann. Do I really positively assess the contact person was knowledgeable and friendly. 
The part is still directly available as a spare part ('s just not so cheap). 
It appeared to be type B5 ('m helping Seitz found nothing), so think freely available windows do not be so fit. From the finish of the frame and the color of the window it was supposed to match the original."
http://www.wohnmobilforum.de/w-t66510.html

My gut feeling is that you will not get a direct replacement except on the dealer market. It would be worth considering looking for an S4 of the same size. I do not think a sliding one would leak as long as it is fitted so that the top section overlaps the bottom one, it would be no different from a front to rear facing one. You could of course get a hinged opening one and convert it so that it does not open if a sliding one is not available.

I think that any type of Seitz window ending in 5 e.g. B5, C5, S5 are only available to manufacturers at least the S5 & C5's are;
http://www.dometic.com/enie/International/Site/Caravan/Window-Systems/products/?productdataid=89136
http://www.dometic.com/enie/International/Site/Caravan/Window-Systems/products/?productdataid=89128


----------



## mentaliss (Oct 23, 2012)

*slider window*

Rayc

'I do not think a sliding one would leak as long as it is fitted so that the top section overlaps the bottom one'

my thoughts exactly 8)


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Colour is not a problem
When I fitted a window in my Rapido to overcome the blind spot due to left hand drive I found it quite easy to strip prime and top coat to a near match
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-137068-.html


----------



## mentaliss (Oct 23, 2012)

Techno100 said:


> Colour is not a problem
> When I fitted a window in my Rapido to overcome the blind spot due to left hand drive I found it quite easy to strip prime and top coat to a near match
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-137068-.html


 ________________________________________________
High Techno100 
The Rapido 746 has original fit 90cm x 45cm sash window as standard, the reason I'm asking about these type of windows is because I've now sold the Rapido and bought a really nice Dethleffs but unlike the Rapido the Dethleffs only has one n/s window in the dinette area so, I want to install another window opposite between the drivers door and the Habitation door...incidentally like me you appear to be a 'stickler' for getting the mods spot on ? can I ask you did you make up a frame guide for you Gigsaw cut?


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Have you tried these people? A British company that makes/repairs windows.
http://caravanwindows.co.uk/


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I measured and marked it up in indelible pen then cut it out by hand with my 18volt Makita jigsaw with plastic sole plate
I was careful not to go outside the line and finished off with a file where I'd gone inside the line. There is actually some tolerance but I didn't use it.


----------

